# Offshoot of cleaning threads - what do you eat?



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

When you're out in the yard all day? I need some good (new) suggestions that don't involve packages of stuff, and especially if they can be used with meat starting from frozen - since I'm not always the best at remembering to thaw my meat early in the day!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Mac and cheese with ground hamburger in it. I just brown the meat while it defrosts on low. Mix it in with the mac n cheese just before it goes in the oven. My kids love it. It's one of the few ways I can get the baby to eat any meat at all.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Christine, are you looking for lunch ideas? Or are you talking about an evening meal? When we are working outside, lunch is a "grab it" kind of thing. Sandwiches, a bowl of cereal, whatever. We don't really take time for that when working outside.

For dinner a lot of times I use the crockpot. I can usually start frozen, even tho I know some will say that is a no-no. It hasn't killed us yet! Turned down on low or warm if it is looking done, it can keep until we get around to it. (who knows what time that will be some nights!)


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

Dinner, mostly - if I'm not out in the yard, I'm running kids to/from swimming practice/lessons. 

Unfortunately, I have to get a new crockpot - discovered my liner had a crack in it last week. Has anyone ever bought a new liner? I'm thinking it would be easier and just about as cheap to find a new crockpot, given experience with other things.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Something that we really like, especially when we have been in the yard all day, is a salad with grilled or sauteed meat on it. Like, I'll make a big salad ahead of time using all the veggies I have around, I use half frozen meat, chicken or beef, even fish and I'll slice it into thin strips or cut into small chunks if I am sauteing it. Will use olive oil or canola oil and some sea salt, montreal steak seasoning (I use it on any kind of meat). I think it is easier to slice when it is half frozen. Will throw it on the salad with some kind of nuts or grated cheese, just about any kind of toppings. A light vinigarette. I also like grilling with half frozen meat cuz it keeps the meat from drying out so much. We also put all kinds of berries on our salads with a dressing like Breanna's blushberry or something like that. Soooo good! We eat a lot of that. Fast and easy.


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

I wash some potatoes and throw them in the microwave to bake (I use my tortilla warmer, but a lidded glass bowl works too). You can split them open after baking and put butter & cheese on top, then melt the cheese in the MW (chili could be added too if you want meat)
Then I make a salad to go along - it's quick, easy and makes a great meal.

Another one is soft tacos. Brown the ground beef and serve with tortillas and toppings and you've got a quick meal that kids love.

Haystacks are good too. Ladle beans (pinto, or black) over cornchips. Put, tomatoes, lettuce and cheese on top - their great.

BTW - you might check the Thrift Stores for a new crock-pot liner, I see them them sometimes in the dish section by themselves.


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the suggestion on the crock-pot liner. I tried looking up the website to price replacements, but apparently this one is so old they don't make them.

I made a brisket Sunday and we had that last night, and will have the leftovers tonight. Tomorrow we're having fish sticks (haven't had those in ages), then I'll have to think about Thursday and Friday. A good salad sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## MelissaW (Jun 18, 2003)

My standby: thaw a package of meat in the micro to thaw then grill it. Warm up a can of baked beans in the micro, throw together a salad, toast some buns and put out butter. Super easy and almost no dishes to wash!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

When you think about cooking, that is when it's really too late, make something as above. Then, make a stew or spaghetti sauce and put it in the refrigerator until the next day. Those things are better the next day and you have practicly nothing to do to fix dinner. Even better, double the recipe.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I am terrible about laying things out to defrost for dinner..SO, I have started placing my meat on a sheet pan in single layers and freezing. After it is frozen I put the pcs. into meal size bags. They defrost so much quicker than a big hunk of meat.. I also slice or chop chicken breasts so I can use them in quick dishes such as grilled for salads, taco etc. It takes a little while for the prep but it is well worth it on those nights when We were pushed for something to eat..I think next time I purchase chicken--I am going to grill a lot of it then freeze. My own 'fast food'!! QB


----------

